# Marin Century - registration up for grabs



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't make the ride (friend's wedding). I paid registration, but they don't refund, so I have to transfer. It's the regular century. Please let me know if you are interested in it. $95.

Thanks!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Registration online has now gone up to $100. You can save a whole five dollars! That'll buy you another beer at the finish!


----------

